# How to work with plastics [Instructional Videos]



## blindbug (Jun 14, 2007)

I've bought from Tap Plastics before, and today I ran across a page on their site that has a bunch of instructional videos. They are very thorough, yet easy to understand. I thought you guys/gals might like them.

http://www.tapplastics.com/info/video.php

The few that popped out immediately to me are:

How to cut plastic (plexiglass)
How to glue together (2) sheets of Acrylic (Plexiglass)
How to bend plastic (Plexiglass)
How to install Vinyl Graphics

Other videos include:
Introduction to TAP Mold Making Products
How to build a Mold Box
How to make a Latex Mold
How to make a Urethane Mold
How to make a simple Silicone Mold
How to build a Plastic Heat Bender
How to apply Window Film
How to select Window Film
How to use Ultra-Glo and Ultra-Seal
Cast embedments in Clear Resin
How to make a two-part mold
How to repair scratched CDs, DVDs, iPods and more
How to repair Gelcoat

I had accidentally posted this in the general section... hope it's ok to post it here for the tutorial seekers (since an admin didn't move it).


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Good find. I have been on their website many times but overlooked this. This is some good info thanks.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Here is a good product resource...
http://stores.ebay.com/AeroMarine-Products_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm


----------



## MrUntouchab1e (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome Thanks!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Back from the dead...this is awesome.


----------



## country_hick (Mar 15, 2014)

The videos are still on the tapplastics site but the web address has changed.


You can find them here.
TAP Plastics TV Channel : TAP Plastics

Here is their youtube channel which may be easier to navigate.
TAP Plastics - YouTube


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

country_hick said:


> The videos are still on the tapplastics site but the web address has changed.
> 
> 
> You can find them here.
> ...


Thanks for the updated link. Going to be glassing sooner or later and this is a great site for info.


----------



## bigharv (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the link, this is exactly the kind of resource I was hoping to find here when I signed up!


----------

